# RIP Monty



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Sadly one of my oldest cats had to be put to sleep yesterday. He was 18.

His sister, Clara and he came to me almost 2 years ago. My neighbour asked me to take them in as they didn't get on with her dog and she was worried about them living in the shed as they grew older. They settled well and became much loved additions to the family.

Sadly during the night he must have fallen and we found him yesterday morning hobbling around with a broken leg. The vet said he wouldn't survive an anaesthetic so the sad decision was made to euthanize him.

He will be sorely missed as he was a real character, very determined and very vocal.

Sleep well Monty


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

RIP Monty


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

So sorry to hear that Pauline! I know you love all your pets to bits. Hope you ok hun????


----------



## barneyboa (Jul 24, 2008)

*rip*

so sorry to hear of your loss


----------



## Pauline (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank you all.

It has been quiet all day but his sister started yelling tonight so I think she's going to take over for now.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

so sad.. r.i.p little one


----------



## ImAly (Jul 26, 2008)

R.i.p Monty


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

R.I.P
ind
xxx


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

sad news..


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww I really am so sorry to hear that.

Pooor little cat.

R I P Monty.

xox


----------



## George itjusthappened (Aug 26, 2008)

R.I.P sorry


----------

